# Complete re-do of my '80 main bath - let the demo begin



## derf36

I've got 10 days vacation so I am going to gut and completely renovate my main bathroom. 

First a bit of background. We bought our first house 14 years ago and over the years I have tackled all kinds of DIY projects. They started off small and slowly got bigger and better as I learned some things along the way. 

My first project 10 years ago was to update our main bath. The enamel surface had worn off the tub and the floor was in serious need of a change but our budget, and my ability didn't allow for much at the time. I did repaint the vanity, tiled the floor, and tiled the tub surround. It improved things but the tub was still ugly. 

Fast forward a decade and things have changed. Over the years I've pretty much gutted and redone the entire house one project at a time. I've moved some walls around, installed hardwood, doors, kitchen; you name it we've done it. I even have a thread on here somewhere from two summers ago when I put on new hardi-siding and windows. 

On to today. It is now time for the main bath. I have some vacation days, a sledge hammer, and a good attitude; what else does a guy need? 

I snapped some before pictures this morning. I'll be updating this post with my progress along the way. 

Let the demo begin - Wish me luck.



Trips to Home Depot - 14


----------



## derf36

When I tiled the surround 10 years ago I didn't have the benefit of this website to look up the do's and don'ts. All I had was my trusty neighbour who said "just use that green drywall and tile right over it.". 

It seemed like reasonable advice at the time so I did just that. No cement board, no waterproofing membrane, no kerdi board, just simple untouched green drywall under the tile. The shower has seen daily use with our family of 5. I busted into in knowing that I would be facing all sorts of yuck and nastiness lurking behind that tile. 

I was surprised to see it dry, dry, dry. The drywall looked as good as the day it went in. I figure about 15,000 showers with water in direct contact with the tile, Weird eh? 

I am not changing my strategy though. I consider this one a fluke and I'm using Kerdi this time.


----------



## derf36

I spent some time staring at this thing wondering how I'm going to wedge this thing out of here. 

Just kept wiggling, and lifting, and pushing, and swearing, and more pulling and it finally was out. Whew.


----------



## derf36

What's wrong in this picture? 

I'm no expert in code compliance but I figure this electrical wouldn't cut the mustard.


----------



## derf36

Another trip to Home Depot to pick up a 3" cold chisel and I tackled the floor. 

It's a good thing I wasn't watching the clock so I don't know how long it is taking me to remove the floor tiles. I figure it was a good 3 hours chipping away and I'm still only about 3/4 done. 

End of Day 1; time for a cold beer. 

Here is a sneak peak of the new floor tile. 

Total trips to Home Depot = 15


----------



## oh'mike

I'm watching---keep up the pictures---Green board was a popular material for showers back in the day-----You got lucky--good tile and caulk work,no doubt---a few bucks on good materials sure does let you get a better nights sleep---


----------



## derf36

Working on the ceiling today. 

Dropping the ceiling above the shower to install a light. Lying on my stomach in the attic running wire is not my idea of a good time. 

There was a hole in the ceiling from an old built in speaker. decided to scrap it and re-drywall the whole thing.


----------



## derf36

A question for you drywall experts. 

I have two small drywall pieces that are too narrow to get screws into. My trusses are 24" oc and the 16" strip runs parallel to the truss so have nothing to screw into. 

Can I just use silicone caulk to "glue" the 16" strip to the ceiling above? 

PS. I think I already know the answer; pull it down and start over. Just hoping there is an acceptable way that would make it look good but is easier than pulling it all down.


----------



## Ravenworks

derf36 said:


> I have some vacation days, a sledge hammer, and a good attitude; what else does a guy need?


You can fix anything sonny, long as you throw money.
Seriously,have fun and post progress pictures!


----------



## oh'mike

I think that adding some blocking might work---

Also in the floor demo pictures---did I see old vinyl peal and stick under the plywood with the ceramic glued to it?

If so--good idea to remove the top ply--remove the peal and stick and the 1/4" underlayment (if the sticky tiles have an underlayment)

A sandwich of floor sheeting can be to flexible for tile--best to have --subfloor--and perhaps 1/2" ab ply on top--then 1/4" Wonder board or Durrock--set in thinset and nailed or screwed.


----------



## derf36

oh'mike said:


> I think that adding some blocking might work---
> 
> Also in the floor demo pictures---did I see old vinyl peal and stick under the plywood with the ceramic glued to it?
> 
> If so--good idea to remove the top ply--remove the peal and stick and the 1/4" underlayment (if the sticky tiles have an underlayment)
> 
> A sandwich of floor sheeting can be to flexible for tile--best to have --subfloor--and perhaps 1/2" ab ply on top--then 1/4" Wonder board or Durrock--set in thinset and nailed or screwed.


Good observation Mike. 

The sheet vinyl was removed prior to adding the top layer of subfloor in tile job v1. The left over bit you see was, until yesterday, buried under the vanity. It will go tomorrow. 

The layers now are 3/4 inch ply with 3/8 ply over it. 

Over that will be the heating mat and a layer of self leveling compound. 

Thanks for watching. 

Ps. 3 more trips to home depot today so I'm up to 18 trips; once today to buy a tub, once to return the tub, then another to buy a different tub, efficient eh?











Tomorrow morning I'm going back to buy more drywall


----------



## oh'mike

Don't get ahead of your self---all electric and plumbing upgrades before the drywall--

Exhaust fan done? Vanity outlet at the right height? Blocking in the tub for grab rails? Extra studs for mounting a tub door?Tub mixer valve in and tested?

Good going so far---keep us posted---Mike---


----------



## derf36

pulled the ceiling drywall down and flipped in 90 degrees so now everything is screwed tight the right way. 

Now I get to goop on twice as much mud as I probably need and create an enormous dust cloud.


----------



## derf36

Spent the morning today sanding and mudding and sanding some more. Who would have thought that one little bathroom ceiling would cause so much dust. 

I'm using twice as much joint compound than a pro would use but it will likely turn out ok. Any imperfections in the ceiling corners will be hidden behind crown so it's all good. 

This afternoon I finished up the floor prep so I'm ready to install my heating pad and pour my self leveling compound over it. The prep involved building and sealing a 3/8" barrier on the perimeter, think swimming pool.


----------



## Ravenworks

Do a continuity test on your mat before you tile,trust me it's worth it and only takes a second to do.


----------



## derf36

Ravenworks said:


> Do a continuity test on your mat before you tile,trust me it's worth it and only takes a second to do.


Good point. I tested it out of the box and the resistance test was in spec. 









The instructions say to test it again when it is in place. Tomorrow I'll test it before I embed it in the SLC.


----------



## Ravenworks

derf36 said:


> The instructions say to test it again when it is in place. Tomorrow I'll test it before I embed it in the SLC.


:thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## psilva8

Hey nice job so far. I'd like to see some of the plumbing upgrades you do. Keep up the good work.


----------



## derf36

Laid my Suntouch heating pad and fastened in place. I expected it to be more fussy but it goes on relatively flat. 









The trickiest part was running the wires through my wall and positioning the heat sensor just right. 












I'm now all primed and in two hours will be ready to pour.


----------



## derf36

Btw, I retested the mat resistance and it hasn't changed, still within spec.


----------



## derf36

Poured the SLC. 

I was expecting a bit more drama and mess but it went down great. 



















The most stressful part was carrying the heavy full pail through the dining room, kitchen, and up the stairs hoping the handle on my $3 bucket held. Whew, success.


----------



## hammerlane

derf36 said:


> I've got 10 days vacation so I am going to gut and completely renovate my main bathroom.


Vacation 1/2 over!!!!!!


----------



## derf36

hammerlane said:


> Vacation 1/2 over!!!!!!


Oh I know! Go faster, go faster, go faster.


----------



## beeristhebest

Keep up the good work! I'm enjoying your process.


----------



## derf36

It's like watching paint dry, only not as exciting.


----------



## Evstarr

I'm curious about the purpose of the bulkhead over the tub area. I'm impressed with the progress of this job. Keep up the good work!!


----------



## derf36

Evstarr said:


> I'm curious about the purpose of the bulkhead over the tub area. I'm impressed with the progress of this job. Keep up the good work!!


I dropped the ceiling 6 inches to make room for a light above the shower. The side benefit aesthetically is it allows me to install crown.


----------



## juryduty

Nice progress on this. I am wondering what kind of tile you are going to use for the shower. Highly recommend going to a tile store, home depot is OK for floor tile but their choices are limited as to what they have in stock. The tile stores can get you something the next day usually.


----------



## Evstarr

Nice!


----------



## Rob1975

Ravenworks said:


> Do a continuity test on your mat before you tile,trust me it's worth it and only takes a second to do.


Do it before, during and after....And it is well worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## accordfreak

just wondering, how did you keep the SLC in that one spot without pouring out the edges?


----------



## derf36

accordfreak said:


> just wondering, how did you keep the SLC in that one spot without pouring out the edges?


I built up my floor so the perimeter was 3/8" higher. Effectively I made a swimming pool that was 3//8's deep.


----------



## derf36

It's my first time doing crown. I spent some time staring at the trim, my saw, and had a few grade 8 geometry flashbacks but in the end it turned out pretty good. 



















Tomorrow is paint and install the tub day, wish me luck.


----------



## derf36

Made some progress this weekend but am a bit stalled. I have a buddy (plumber) who is going to come over and help me install the tub. That was supposed to happen yesterday but didn't, but I've got my fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day. 

I don't want to lay the floor until the tub is in but I did dry fit the tile and make all my cuts so at least the floor tile will go smooth. 

I go back to work tomorrow so I'm back to evenings and weekends but the pace has to keep going. My family is being quite patient without the main shower but that may change with every day that goes by. 

The marble is light emperador and looks pretty sweet.


----------



## derf36

derf36 said:


> Made some progress this weekend but am a bit stalled. I have a buddy (plumber) who is going to come over and help me install the tub. That was supposed to happen yesterday but didn't, but I've got my fingers crossed that tomorrow is the day.
> 
> I don't want to lay the floor until the tub is in but I did dry fit the tile and make all my cuts so at least the floor tile will go smooth.
> 
> I go back to work tomorrow so I'm back to evenings and weekends but the pace has to keep going. My family is being quite patient without the main shower but that may change with every day that goes by.
> 
> The marble is light emperador and looks pretty sweet.






















A sneak peak of the wall tile.


----------



## derf36

I made a bit of progress. Tub is in, supply is roughed in, floor tile tomorrow.


----------



## derf36

It was a bit awkward wrestling it into place but between my wife, daughter, and I we managed to get it in.


----------



## oh'mike

A couple of observations---Adding a 2x4 to the part of the wall where the tub doors or shower rod woll be attached will make your life easier----

Typically air chambers (knockers) are added to the water lines for the tub mixer valve.

I have seen a lot of mixer valves installed without them--and not a problem---it is mighty hard to add them after the tile is installed,however.


----------



## 95025

Looks fantastic so far! :thumbsup:


----------



## derf36

I spent the morning trying not to electrocute myself. 

The good news is the new light over the shower works;









And the floor is getting warm!


----------



## Ironlight

I love your taste in materials, from the fixtures to the tile and paint and the crown. It's going to be a very elegant looking bathroom


----------



## derf36

The Kerdi board is starting to go up.


----------



## derf36

Ironlight said:


> I love your taste in materials, from the fixtures to the tile and paint and the crown. It's going to be a very elegant looking bathroom


Thanks for this; I hope it winds up nice because good or bad, we're going to be living with it for the next decade or two.


----------



## picflight

Nice work. What kind of lighting did you use over the shower?
Do you really need tape over wire-nut?


----------



## derf36

Made some good progress today. I finished up wiring the light over the shower, wired in the heated flooring, and got the Kerdi-Board up in the shower. 











The Kerdi was nice to work with. It is light to move around and cuts easily with a knife. It's more solid and sturdy than i was expecting. It has a foam core and is covered with a felt type membrane; nice stuff.


----------



## derf36

picflight said:


> Nice work. What kind of lighting did you use over the shower?
> Do you really need tape over wire-nut?


Probably didn't need the tape but I didn't want things falling apart when I crammed it all back in the box. 

For the light I used a par20 pot light specifically made for shower installations.


----------



## derf36

The wall tile is starting to go up. 









I'm using a big tile, 12" x 24". With such a big tile there is no room for hiding any imperfections in the grout line so it's a slow fussy job.


----------



## derf36

I was able to complete the side wall today. You would think with such big tiles it would go quick but it seemed slower going instead. 

It's a nice looking tile. Until its up you never quite know what it will look like. I'm happy with the look so far.


----------



## CoconutPete

Nice!


----------



## derf36

Most of the floor tile is in. 









I ran out of thin-set in my bucket with 4 tiles to go. Just as well, the remaining tiles are my threshold to my hallway so will involve some fussy work with the edge. Time to stop and enjoy a cold beer. 









I'm starting to get a sense of what it might look finished. So far, so good.


----------



## Ironlight

Really like those big wall tiles. With less grout they'll be easier to clean too!


----------



## 95025

Ironlight said:


> Really like those big wall tiles. With less grout they'll be easier to clean too!


I agree. I wouldn't have believed it without seeing them, but they look fantastic.

This is excellent work, derf 36! :thumbsup:


----------



## hyunelan2

I'm with everyone else - I love those big wall tiles. Would have never considered using big tiles before, now it's on my list to examine when I finish the next bathroom.


----------



## derf36

I'm also happy with the look of the big tile. I thinks what's really important is choosing a tile that doesn't look like it belongs on a floor. I didn't want it to look like a floor on my wall.


----------



## twostuds

I really like your tile choices. Looking good!


----------



## Evstarr

I agree with everyone. It looks really good. Nice work!


----------



## evane

Looks great, what is the size of your bathroom I am curious?


----------



## derf36

evane said:


> Looks great, what is the size of your bathroom I am curious?


It is 5 ft wide and 9 ft deep. Smallish for a main bath but it makes sense given the rest of the house is also small.


----------



## Hotz

Congratulations your work...

amazing how the union of wood with other materials


----------



## jackie treehorn

Those are cool wall tiles, nice pick!!


----------



## picflight

Very nice, thanks for sharing the pics, very inspirational.


----------



## derf36

Thanks for all the positive comments; it's good to know others are getting something from my project. 

I have an ambitious day planned. If all goes well this stack of white tile finds its way up the wall.


----------



## evane

derf36 said:


> It is 5 ft wide and 9 ft deep. Smallish for a main bath but it makes sense given the rest of the house is also small.


Thanks, wanted to know since it looked small and was curious if the size was similar to mine. I have a about 5 ft wide by 8 ft deep bathroom, gives me hope I can fix the horrid layout of mine.


----------



## derf36

I hope I measured right...









Yep, got it right the first time. That's not like me.


----------



## derf36

Finished laying the wall tile today. I borrowed a diamond bit to drill a couple of holes. 









Cut through it like butter. 









It's been 3 weeks and 35 trips to home depot since I started the demo. Every time i think that its starting to take shape and the end is in sight, I look in my living room and see the pile of stuff waiting to go in and I'm brought back to reality; lots of work left, ugh.


----------



## Thapa

*Big Box Store Granite*

Hi Everyone,

I am just wondering if anyone knows what is a good product to use to seal the less expensive, less dense, granite bathroom vanity top that the big box stores carry? I bought a bathroom vanity set that has this type of granite and I am getting wet mark stains (temporary) every time it gets wet. I know this is not normal for granite, because I have the real thing/denser harder stone in my kitchen. I could not afford to get the more expensive granite for the bathrooms at this time and unfortunately, I trusted the big box store for my purchase. Please advice me. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Evstarr

Thapa, please start your own thread.


----------



## derf36

Spent the last two evenings grouting all the tile. I think it turned out pretty good



















Today I am going to modify my new vanity so it can be wedged into here. I better measure more than twice before taking out the saw 









And since the floor has been raised over an inch, I also have to deal with this.


----------



## CoconutPete

It may take you a while, but it sure looks good!


----------



## derf36

CoconutPete said:


> It may take you a while, but it sure looks good!


Ain't that the truth . 

Tomorrow it will be 4 weeks since I started the demo. I'm thinking tomorrow might be the day of the first shower. Uh oh, now that I've said it out loud I guess I'm committed.


----------



## derf36

I'm sure the guy at the cabinet shop would flip if he knew I was taking a circular saw to his vanity


----------



## derf36

Managed to get the vanity in where it belongs. Measured 3 times, crossed my fingers, then pulled the trigger on the saw. 











It's even level if you can imagine that. 









Got the flange up to.


----------



## picflight

Wow, what a difference. Very nice!

*Before*










*After*


----------



## derf36

Well, it was 4 weeks ago today that I started this bathroom reno and I'm pretty much ready to call it finished.

















































There's a few odds and ends yet to go but I'm operational. I'm going to install some wainscoting on the wall opposite the vanity, cabinet knobs, and finish the door trim and base. 

Any guesses on my total DIY cost? I'll drink a cold beer for whoever is the closest


----------



## 95025

Again, excellent work!

I'm going to take a shot & say $1650. I assume you did _all_ the work yourself...


----------



## derf36

DrHicks said:


> Again, excellent work!
> 
> I'm going to take a shot & say $1650. I assume you did _all_ the work yourself...


Thanks, I appreciate your comments. I'll wait for a few more guesses before I throw out my numbers.


----------



## dwcopple

$1145


----------



## gerardswork

Im going to guess under 1,000... $887.00.


----------



## derf36

My total cost was $3,150

Very roughly, some of the individual costs are; 

tub $280
vanity $700
toilet, sink $250
wall tile $450
floor tile $300
Kerdi membrane $250
Infloor heating $250
sink faucet $60
shower faucet $120
Schluter trim $40
ceiling drywall, lights, paint $150
crown $50
thinset, grout $80

There was a lot of other small items I didn't include in the list but you get the idea.

The only items that I kept was the countertop and mirror, everything else is new. 

My budget was $3,000 so only over $150, not bad. Of course that doesn't include the gas I burned with over 40 trips to Home Depot


----------



## gerardswork

Makes sense...i thought when you asked you somehow got a crazy deal on the supplies...excellent work


----------



## 95025

gerardswork said:


> Makes sense...i thought when you asked you somehow got a crazy deal on the supplies...excellent work


That's what I was thinking. And then I was going to have to be jealous and hate him not only because of his great work, but because of how cheaply he did it.

Now I just have to be jealous and hate him for the great work he did. :laughing:


----------



## picflight

*Before*








*After*


----------



## BayIslandMike

Thanks for the detailed posts...I relatively new to the diy scene, and I always enjoy learning from everyone here.

I have a 70s 5x8 2nd bath that I want to tackle later this year, so I really appreciate this thread!


----------



## Sephora

looks great!


----------



## Stephen S.

Great job derf36 !


----------



## drtbk4ever

Well done. I laughed out loud when I read your comment about carrying the leveling compound through the house with your $3 bucket. 

We put similar floor tiles in our main bathroom (we being the contractor).

Only question is how hard is it to clean those tiles in the tub/shower?


----------



## Subliminal

Just curious as to how you finished the shower tile where it transitioned to the sheetrock. Any close up shots?

Looks nice! I'm about 1/2 a finished basement away from starting on our master bath. ;-)


----------



## BayIslandMike

*tub?*

which tub is that?

looking for a new tub right now and would appreciate any recommendations/feedback.

thanks


----------

